# Italian Flag Casserole



## Kayelle (Jan 13, 2012)

or... Chicken Florentine Artichoke Bake

This recipe was requested at the dinner thread last night.  It's quite tasty, a little different, and very pretty with the colors of the Italian flag.

_*8 oz. Penne or Bow Tie pasta, cooked
1 small white onion, chopped and cooked in butter till translucent
3 eggs 
1 2/3 cup of whole milk or light cream
 2tsp Kosher salt
1 Tbs. dried Italian herbs, crushed
2 grated garlic cloves
pinch of red pepper flakes
2 cups of chopped cooked chicken (I used a store bought rotisserie chicken) 
2 cups shredded Monterey Jack cheese (8 0z)
1 14 oz can of water packed artichoke hearts, drained and quartered 
1 10 oz package of frozen chopped spinach, thawed and well drained.
1/2 cup of oil packed sun dried tomatoes, drained and chopped

Topping:
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup Panko bread crumbs
1/2 tsp. paprika
1 Tbs. melted butter
Combine in a small bowl.
______________________________________

In a very large bowl, beat eggs and add the milk, then combine the rest of the casserole ingredients and turn into a 9x13 casserole.
Cover it with foil and bake at 350 degrees for 35 minutes.  Remove the foil, and sprinkle on the topping and bake for an additional 15 minutes.






*_


----------



## derailedbus (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow! That looks amazing, and simple enough that I might not mess it up.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sounds good--and it uses EGGS! I seem to have a surplus of eggs lately...my chicken sitter (if the hens continue to lay as they have been), will have to figure out what to do with about 350 eggs while I'm in TX and MN....I can't help but laugh!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 13, 2012)

That looks wonderful Kayelle, copied!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 13, 2012)

Yummy, K!  C&P!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for taking a look and responding guys!  

This really is a keeper of a casserole without the usual canned cream soup that is objectionable for many people.  It makes a great company dish, but the two of us deserve it, and the leftovers are great for the freezer and a lazy day meal.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 22, 2012)

looks just wonderful, but definitely not on my current diet.


----------

